# 3o Φεστιβάλ Μετάφρασης στη 15 ΔΕΒΘ



## Earion (May 4, 2018)

Αναδεικνύοντας το ρόλο των μεταφραστών στην προώθηση της λογοτεχνίας

Το 3ο Φεστιβάλ Μετάφρασης διοργανώνει το Ελληνικό Ίδρυμα Πολιτισμού με τη συμμετοχή της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Μεταφρασεολογίας, της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Μεταφραστών, της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, του Διατμηματικoύ Προγράμματος Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών Διερμηνείας και Μετάφρασης και του Τμήματος Γερμανικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης.

https://www.culturenow.gr/3o-festiv...-devth/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------

